# اريد معلومات حول مكينات التشغيل



## som3a (17 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم يأخواني ........
من فضلكم انا عايز معلومات وصور عن مكينات التشغيل بصفه عامه (المخارط والفرايز......)

المعلومات تكون حول (انواع الماكينه-أجزاء الماكينه- طرق تثبيت المشغوله عليها -
وطرق تثبيت قلم القطع.......)

انا منتظر مشاركاتكم ....... جزكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو العبابيد (17 أبريل 2006)

عزيز الغالي خذ هذا الرابط واذا ماشتغل رد علي وانا ارسلك رابط اقوى منه 
المهندس ياسر :16: افتخر اني سعودي:15: 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/industrail/second/wor1.pdf


----------



## som3a (17 أبريل 2006)

أخي العزيز ابو العبابيد شكرا علي هذه المشاركه الايجابية...... جزاك الله خيرا

........... منتظر منك المزيد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أبريل 2006)

طلبك بسيط وسهل للغايه

البغدادي


----------



## امير الإسلام (21 أبريل 2006)

جزيل الشكر اخى ابو العبابيد 

انا ايضا كنت احتاج الى هذا الكتاب

بالمناسبة : مامعنى كلمة ابو العبابيد ؟


----------



## ابو العبابيد (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي امير الإسلام معنى ابو العبابيد ابو ( عبدالله وعبدالرحمن ) فهما تؤام حفظهما الله ورعاهم 
وبخصوص الكتب انا اعمل في مجال التدريس واي خدمة انا جاهز


----------



## عمر ترك (23 أبريل 2006)

يا اخ ابو (عبدالله وعبدالرحمن) اولا اود ان اهنئك على اسمك الرائع
واطلب منك خدمة صغيرة: 
انا اريد ان أعد تقرير عن ماكينات الثقب واريد اي مساعدة خاصة عن ادوات الثقب
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمر ترك (23 أبريل 2006)

يفضل ان تكون باللغة الانجليزية و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو العبابيد (23 أبريل 2006)

اخي عمر اعطيني بس يومين فقظ وانا ارسلك بإذن الله تعالى كل ماتحتاج


----------



## محمد فاروق السيد (22 أكتوبر 2006)

هل يمكن عرض صور لتصميم أجزاء الماكينه


----------



## ابوكيفه (23 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم بخير
بجد بارك الله فيكم انا كنت محتاسه حوسه كبيره علشان اوصل للمعلومات دي 
بس فعلا الافضل تكون باللغه الانجليزيه
علشان عندنا ريبورتات لاوم تتقدم خلال اسبوع يعني بعد العيد وكل سنه وانتو طيبين


----------



## ابو صقر العامري (5 فبراير 2009)

ماتقصر ابو العبابيد كلنا احتجنا للمعلومات دي بس ياريت لوعندك معلومات حول ماكينات التشغيل الحديثه بالليزر او قوس البلازما او الشعاع الالكتروني ارسلها وتم الجميل ياجميل


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

تفضل أخى


----------

